# Wool Samples Arrived!



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my samples from Frazzlehead yesterday afternoon, woo hoo! OLF, did you get yours??

I have some Icelandic home washed tucked under one bra strap and some Corriedale home washed under the other, lol. I thought I'd go with the potentially least toxic first and then move up to the Columbia Hampshire (one unwashed and one neighbor processed batch) and Alpaca unwashed. 

If I have a reaction to any of them, I'm going to wash them here myself and then try again. 

Glad I live alone, wonder how a husband would react to finding fuzzy things growing out of your bra?? OLF will have to let us know, lol.

Thanks so much, Frazzlehead!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

warm boobs.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, thought the title said wood samples..


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad they arrrived!

I've been spinning some of that Corriedale lately - it's got a fair bit of lanolin still in it, I noticed, it's not scoured super clean. If you have actual lanolin issues, you should probably find that the Icelandic doesn't bother you but the Corriedale does (there's hardly any lanolin in the Icelandic to start with, and once washed, there's pretty well none).

To find out for sure if lanolin bothers you - that Columbia/Hamp will be the clue! It's quite greasy (and a bit dirty!) so if you don't react to that, well, then you know for sure lanolin isn't a problem - nor is wool!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... wondering how the experiment went ... got any rashes on your ... ummm .. shoulders?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, posting at midnight...you must be as anxious as I am, lol! I didn't have any problems at all with the Icelandic. I have just a little red patch and some slight itching where the Corriedale was, not bad for a full 24 hours (wanted to give it a good test).

I think today I'm going to give the Corriedale side a rest and try the Columbia Hampshire on the unaffected side, since you think it will be the biggest offender. 

In the meantime, I'm going to wash the Corriedale myself and then try it again. I have some Dreft (very mild baby type, nonallergenic soap), would that be good to wash it with? When I wash it, do I just kind of swish it around and then gently squeeze out? I'm sorry, I haven't paid much attention since I thought I could never wear wool. I know that people deliberately wash wool to felt it, and I don't want to make a mistake and do that!

When OLF and I had our discussion about this before, there was talk that it might be the lanolin, and I was going to try some lanolin-based cream or lotion and then forgot all about it. I have to go to town later and will try to find some lanolin lotion. 

If it's the lanolin, does that mean I can't wear certain wools, or would they all be okay if I hand wash them myself? Gee that would be a shame, to find out I can only wear wool I've hand washed, which means I'd then have to spin it myself, which means I'd have to get a wheel, which means...guess you can see I have a devious, enabling mindset, lol.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Chiming in here, sorry, but as I have been out and about, I have not been 'wool wearing' as I would have liked.

I was ok with the Icelandic that was home washed but had a slight rash with the mill processed stuff. The Corriedale gave me a terrible rash that went right up my neck to my chin.  So I am waiting on trying the neighbors processed Hampshire and the Alpaca. As soon as I touched the Columbia (sp?) my hand started pin pricking, so am going to hold off on that too.

Will update as soon as I can, but don't want to do the holidays with rashes all over my delicate places! LOL


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

> When OLF and I had our discussion about this before, there was talk that it might be the lanolin, and I was going to try some lanolin-based cream or lotion and then forgot all about it. I have to go to town later and will try to find some lanolin lotion.


I can't wear lanolin based lotions!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh man -I don't have ANY wool in my bra...
> 
> what am I missing :teehee:


Well, it's nice and soft and I keep wanting to "pet" it...does that sound weird enough for ya?? lol Hey, there you go girls, maybe that's a way to get your man's mind off the farm chores or football game or whatever. 

Maybe we could invent a wool version of a Victoria's Secret bra! What do you think, would the men be ewe-phoric? Of course, it would have to be scanned with a baa-code if we were to sell them, lol!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> Chiming in here, sorry, but as I have been out and about, I have not been 'wool wearing' as I would have liked.
> 
> I was ok with the Icelandic that was home washed but had a slight rash with the mill processed stuff. The Corriedale gave me a terrible rash that went right up my neck to my chin.  So I am waiting on trying the neighbors processed Hampshire and the Alpaca. As soon as I touched the Columbia (sp?) my hand started pin pricking, so am going to hold off on that too.
> 
> Will update as soon as I can, but don't want to do the holidays with rashes all over my delicate places! LOL


Aww, sorry OLF! I really expected to have more of a reaction than I did, so I'm thinking maybe at least part of mine is the "finishing" products they use on it, as someone else said. I remember I had never thought about it being the lanolin until we had that previous discussion on here about it...and then I got busy and forgot to test that theory! 

Are you going to try to hand wash them and try again, or are you afraid to after that reaction? I was hoping you had some good results too. For sure, wait until after Christmas, you wouldn't want to be acting like the guy in the video at the holiday parties, lol. 

Well, I didn't get any reaction from holding the Columbia for a few minutes, so I'm tucking it in, lol. Now I'm nervous! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Maybe we could invent a wool version of a Victoria's Secret bra! What do you think, would the men be ewe-phoric? Of course, it would have to be scanned with a baa-code if we were to sell them, lol!


You my friend are a mess.  :sing:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Callie you have me in stitches today. Whatever you are drinking, I want some! :buds:

So far it seems that I am ok with raw Icelandic and wear store bought merino blend socks with no problem. Hope you have better results with the Columbia than me.

On a good note, I am given to understand that Jacob wool is not high in Lanolin. Maybe this is why I managed to skirt it without a problem and pack it into boxes? I love my Jacobs and it would be really neat if I could tolerate their wool. Never tucked it into my bra though, or made it into socks.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

OLF, knowing lanolin lotion bothers you, then I'd say a good part of the problem is the lanolin in the wools - the Icelandic didn't bother you, and it's low in lanolin (and the washed stuff will have pretty well zero lanolin left). The fact that the Corriedale and Columbia Hamp bothered you as well lines up with that theory - both are still greasy. Perhaps give that Corriedale another wash in something you know you are ok with (dish soap is ideal), and do the Columbia/Hamp while you are at it - if lanolin's a known issue, best to scrub that stuff off first! Just let it soak a good long while in the hottest soapy water you can get and rinse it several times (also in warm/hot water) and see how that goes - Corriedale is not one of the softest wools, but if the rash spread, I'm thinking that it's probably the lanolin not irritation from the wool itself and maybe if we can get it good and clean it won't bother you. The neighbour-processed stuff is cleaner (she washes better than I do!) and the alapaca probably won't give you any trouble - no lanolin at all, and alpaca itself is super duper soft.  And yes - Jacob and Icelandic are similar wools, both primitive dual coated low lanolin ... so there's a real possibility for you there!

Hmm, one other thing to try might be to wash the mill processed stuff in your own soap - perhaps it just has carding oils left in it and if those are gone, it'll be easier on the skin? Be an interesting thing to try anyway.

Callie - you are totally nuts, you know that? Maybe wool fumes are getting to your poor wool-deprived brain at last. 

If the Columbia makes you break out, you will know almost for certain it's lanolin for you as well. Washing a handful of wool like that is pretty easy - just use very hot water with soap of your choice (whatever you use that cuts grease well - shampoo is a good choice, so is dish soap) and let it soak, then rinse until it runs clear then set it out to dry. If it felts a little, no biggie, not for our purposes. 

If lanolin is your only problem then you will want to stay away from totally raw wool (or wear gloves while working with it until you get it safely washed), but you'll be able to use pretty much any kind of handspun. If the mill chemicals don't bother you - then you're off to the races! Or, you may also be able to find a local mill that uses 'friendly' washing stuff - so long as the wool is cleaned of lanolin (pretty much everything commercial is) and it's been processed with stuff you can tolerate (that'll be the more interesting challenge), you will be able to use any wool at all. Or - you can just buy raw fleeces, wash and card them, and spin your own! Ha! Best solution, that, really.

I'm happy to hear that the Icelandic has worked out for you both - that's really encouraging! Not only because I love Icelandic sheep, but because we've found at least ONE kind of wool you are both able to use! Yay! And gee, you know, I think I know where you can get some raw fleeces ...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Enabler...:hysterical:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm just spreading the love ... one fleece at a time.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry y'all, I just have a warped sense of humor, lol.  Well, I didn't last two hours with the Columbia, big-time rash, redness and fierce itching! Still itching and red even after a shower and Benadryl. 

I did look for some lanolin while I was in town today and couldn't find a single lotion or cream with any in it...even looked in the baby aisle, lol. I asked the pharmacists, and they just looked at me like I was nuts...which as y'all have noticed I actually am, but I behave myself out in public, lol...well at least most of the time!

So I guess I'll start washing. I'm going to try the alpaca on the good side today and see how that goes, but from what you've said I don't expect to have a reaction. I really think it must be the lanolin. Hopefully, by tomorrow I'll be able to try some of my self-washed wool and see how that goes.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

This is really a fascinating (and entertaining) experiment. Thanks to you two for being willing to be guinea pigs.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like the Columbia is a big time no for the both of us. I didn't even get to warm my boobs with it! LOL The moment I put it in my hand, i Started getting an irritation pin pricking sensation that was not pleasant at all. Sorry you had a bad reaction Callie. I was like that with the Corriedale.

This is the hand lotion I tried.
http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Lanoli...MQYW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1292506886&sr=8-8
Many hand and body lotions have lanolin in them. So you should be able to find one Callie. I threw mine out or I would have sent it to you.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

weever said:


> This is really a fascinating (and entertaining) experiment. Thanks to you two for being willing to be guinea pigs.


I think Callie does more squeeking than me. :hysterical: She is a riot!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah - lanolin is clearly out for both of you. Around here, nursing mothers use a cream called Lansinoh but it's insanely expensive, and I'd say you've got plenty of confirmation that lanolin is an issue for you, so quit while you're ahead. 

Next step would be to wash all the wool samples in your own soap-of-choice, then try them out. Heavy lanolin fleeces will probably still never be your best choice, since getting them really squeaky clean is hard work (so that Columbia may be hard to wash clean enough for you unless you've got really really hot water and really really good degreasing soap). However - the lighter lanolined fleeces will be easier to scour clean, and they are soft and lovely in and of themselves. 

OLF have you got a chunk of your own Jacob around? You could give it a wash and a test run, too. 

You two are really brave to try this out - I'm so impressed, it's been VERY interesting!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

No way no how am I going to try that nursing mothers cream! 

I wish I did have a chunk of Jacob lying around, but I bartered and gifted the fleeces this year. I'll have more come May though.  

Will need tips on washing them....please!

I'll be brave and try a few more samples once the rash has gone. Right now, it is fading but still there. I hope it is gone by Christmas! LOL

Not sure if we are brave or daft, but it's sure nice to have a partner in crime, hence Callie to do this with. :hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OLF, dont you have a pair of scissors? :teehee:
You do in fact have some fleece at your house....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

My sheep need their fleece right now! We have a lot of snow and it is getting down to -25 with wind chill Brrr!

Appreciate it WIHH, but I can wait till the Spring. I don't think I am going to be trying any more wool till after the new year. Give my, um, skin, time to recover! LOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ya know the OTHER place you can stick a bit of wool for a skin test is ...

_The top of your socks_
(you thought I had something else in mind, didn't you?)

Socks you wear all the time and know are safe, just tuck a bit of wool in the top of the cuff and see what happens.

If things go badly, at this time of year in most parts of the northern world anyway, your legs and ankles are covered.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good point!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callie, if you're getting a reaction from lanolin, why on earth are you out looking for lanolin??

If you really want to try some, I can stick a bit in a baggie and mail it out to you.

It's about time for me to make some lanolin lotion for myself, is anyone else interested in getting some? $5 for 4 oz & $8 for 8 oz (plus shipping)


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Muller, I had originally meant to try some lanolin back when we had another post/discussion about this, to see if I had a reaction, and then forgot all about it. We were trying to figure out if OLF and I are actually allergic to the lanolin in the wool or the products used commercially to "finish" it before selling. Since I didn't have any reaction to the first trial, I was going to try some lanolin lotion too, but didn't find any. Since I had the reaction to the Columbia, we're thinking it must be the lanolin. Thanks for the offer though! 

I tried the alpaca and had no reaction to it at all, pretty much as Frazzlehead thought, but I'm holding off on the rest for a little bit. The one side is still broken out and slightly itchy from the Columbia, and I'm working long hours this weekend, don't need the distraction. Will start trying the stuff I hand washed myself next week. 

I don't know if it's brave or stupid, what we're doing, lol, especially OLF since she's had much more severe reactions than I have. But I know we'd both love to find some ewe-nique wool we could use, and Frazzlehead was kind enough to help us both out. Sorry no more jokes today, lol, OLF will have to do the "squeaking" for both of us!  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woohoo we've got 2 fibres - Icelandic and alpaca!

When are you ordering your spinning wheel, Callie?


----------

